# Difference between R-Line and the rest



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello all,

I am ready to pull the trigger on a Tiguan.
I would like to know soecifics on ground clearance/overall height of a Tiguan R Line and SEL? I dont know if the R Line has different suspension or the same. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

The specs including ground clearance, height and suspension are on the vw.com site. As far as I can tell, you're paying extra for cosmetics and badging.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't forget the dark headliner. That is one of my favorite features. It lends a cozy feeling to the cabin as well as stays cleaner/shows less dirt.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I agree that a black headliner looks better and stays cleaner looking but in my case I didn't want to wait to order one and got a better deal on the last day of the month with the Premium SEL that they had. So I guess the decision comes down to whether it's worth the extra $1700 (MSRP) difference to someone or not.


----------



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok so I have looked at VW.com and the specs show the ground clearance being the same. However, I want to make sure as I have found out in the BMW x3 its different between m sport and the x line and the site shows the same.

Anyhow the reason I am asking is I want to do a lift kit with some grabbers but I want to make sure that i wont rub too much.


Also, to all of you, do you find it a little uncomfortable the armrest being a little too far from the shifter/nav. I wish it would slide back and forth for adjustment. When I test drove the Tiguan I couldn't find a comfortable right hand resting position?!?!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vdubGTi04 said:


> .....a comfortable right hand resting position?!?!


Holding the steering wheel perhaps?


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I tend to agree about the armrest. Sliding or having it extend more towards the front would help. However, that would cut into the cupholders. I had a nice armrest in my previous car but the shifter was where the Tiguan wiper stalk is located, so there was room to spare on the console.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

R-Line on tig gives you:

19" Trenton or 20” Braselton wheels (depends on trim)
R-Line body kit (grille, bumpers, side sills)
R-Line badges (side, grille, steering wheel, radio screen, door sill plates)
Black headliner
Steel pedal cluster & footrest


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

ice4life said:


> R-Line on tig gives you:
> 
> 19" Trenton or 20” Braselton wheels (depends on trim)
> -> 20" wheels with New England roads and potholes would have been a harsh ride, not to mention blown tires and bent wheels.
> ...


Rationale for my purchase (YMMV) ->above. All in all the R-line just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah 18s at least had park distance control as an added feature on the R-Line. Now it's even more just a cosmetic package.

https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWA-10928388_2019_Tiguan_Digital.pdf


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Yeah 18s at least had park distance control as an added feature on the R-Line. Now it's even more just a cosmetic package.
> 
> https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWA-10928388_2019_Tiguan_Digital.pdf


Don't spread misinformation in the typical vortex fashion. The 2019s have PDC as well, the major difference being that the R-Line package from 2018 became a trim in 2019. 

In fact, the 2019 SEL R-Line has the digital cockpit over the 2018 (R-Line SEL Premium is the same).

Also, there is going to be the late release SEL R-Line "Jet Black" with blacked out rims.
https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/9089-2019TiguanAtaGlance.pdf


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*I love my jet black one...*










ice4life said:


> Don't spread misinformation in the typical vortex fashion. The 2019s have PDC as well, the major difference being that the R-Line package from 2018 became a trim in 2019.
> 
> In fact, the 2019 SEL R-Line has the digital cockpit over the 2018 (R-Line SEL Premium is the same).
> 
> ...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Don't spread misinformation in the typical vortex fashion. The 2019s have PDC as well, the major difference being that the R-Line package from 2018 became a trim in 2019.
> 
> In fact, the 2019 SEL R-Line has the digital cockpit over the 2018 (R-Line SEL Premium is the same).
> 
> ...


Right it has it, but it's not exclusive to the R Line anymore. Base SEL has it too.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have always wondered why VW doesn't offer engine options instead of cosmetics for their cars. Imagine a v6 biturbo option or a TDI or even a hopped up 4 banger,as in Audi S series. It's all about snubbing the NA market, big mistake.:banghead:


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*Worth it to me*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ribbit said:


> I have always wondered why VW doesn't offer engine options instead of cosmetics for their cars. Imagine a v6 biturbo option or a TDI or even a hopped up 4 banger,as in Audi S series. It's all about snubbing the NA market, big mistake.:banghead:


So, what engine choices does this platform have in the other markets?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Right it has it, but it's not exclusive to the R Line anymore. Base SEL has it too.


I get what you're saying, but in the past the R-Line was a package on the trim. And the reason it included park sensors was most likely b/c it was cheaper for VW to bring over 1 body kit with the sensors already installed (for both the SEL and SEL-P) versus two different body kits. 

Now that it is a trim, I think they added the PDC to the regular SEL for continuity over anything else.


My point was that you are ragging saying it lost PDC over last year, when in all reality it gained the cockpit and lost nothing.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ice4life said:


> I get what you're saying, but in the past the R-Line was a package on the trim. And the reason it included park sensors was most likely b/c it was cheaper for VW to bring over 1 body kit with the sensors already installed (for both the SEL and SEL-P) versus two different body kits.
> 
> Now that it is a trim, I think they added the PDC to the regular SEL for continuity over anything else.
> 
> ...


That's not what I meant at all.

Just since that is no longer an R-Line specific feature, it makes the R-Line trim just that much more of a cosmetic upgrade vs last year.


----------



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

ribbit said:


> I have always wondered why VW doesn't offer engine options instead of cosmetics for their cars. Imagine a v6 biturbo option or a TDI or even a hopped up 4 banger,as in Audi S series. It's all about snubbing the NA market, big mistake.<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/banghead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banghead" class="inlineimg" />


Ahhh the TDI is long gone sadly.


----------



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

noka648 said:


> I agree that a black headliner looks better and stays cleaner looking but in my case I didn't want to wait to order one and got a better deal on the last day of the month with the Premium SEL that they had. So I guess the decision comes down to whether it's worth the extra $1700 (MSRP) difference to someone or not.


What did you pay for yours if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

vdubGTi04 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger on a Tiguan.
> I would like to know soecifics on ground clearance/overall height of a Tiguan R Line and SEL? I dont know if the R Line has different suspension or the same.
> ...



R-Line is faster, I mean look at it... R badges and everything 

Just kidding, it's all just styling unfortunately, maybe a few other subtle things..


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

vdubGTi04 said:


> What did you pay for yours if you dont mind sharing?


Worked out to about $4K off MSRP.


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

*SEL Prem Fog Lights fit R-Line bumper?*

Yes I know, why didn't I just buy an R-Line instead. Just love that R-Line front bumper and wanted to know if my fog lights will fit.

Thanks!


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

The SEL R line has the LED headlights, as opposed to the SE that just has halogen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done lots of research on suspension on the Tig of late and the R-Line in North America gets absolutely nothing performance oriented other than cosmetics. I love everything about the Rline package however, and its worth it to me. Sportier looks overall but: sport aluminum pedals, dark headliner, bigger wheels, flat bottom steering wheel, and nice bumper trim, etc. Its worth the price to me because aftermarket these add ons would be super expensive. Springs are the same on every model. In Europe the R-Line and new R model have a 10mm lower ride height but they also have DCC option as well (among other things).


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> I've done lots of research on suspension on the Tig of late and the R-Line in North America gets absolutely nothing performance oriented other than cosmetics. I love everything about the Rline package however, and its worth it to me. Sportier looks overall but: sport aluminum pedals, dark headliner, bigger wheels, flat bottom steering wheel, and nice bumper trim, etc. Its worth the price to me because aftermarket these add ons would be super expensive. Springs are the same on every model. In Europe the R-Line and new R model have a 10mm lower ride height but they also have DCC option as well (among other things).


Just for completeness the Highline (highest non-R trim in Canada) has a flat-bottom steering wheel as well, but no badging on it.


----------

